# Food Experiments - Bev's Big Night In!



## Northerner

Bev introduced the excellent idea of conducting weekly food experiments to try out various popular meals and then to do regular blood tests over a period of 4-5 hours to see how various people react to them. It's very helpful to see the decisions people make about portion size, carb content etc. and also very useful for people to see if certain meals work well for them - or are something to avoid!

Please feel free to do any particular experiment yourself when you like and add your results to the relevant thread for the meal. Could I also ask that people *only* add *results* to these threads to avoid them becoming unwieldy and difficult to find the detail - any comments should be put in new or existing discussion threads.

I'll add a link to the results of each new experiment to this post for easy access, or you can search for the term 'FoodExperiment' in this forum 

*Spaghetti Bolognese:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6004

*Pizza Night:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6288

*Fahjitas:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6469

*Curry Night:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6811

*Fish and Chips:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6081

Take 2:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8233

*Baked Potato:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7001

*Shepherd's/Cottage Pie:*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7202

*Lasagne*
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7312


----------

